# All Western Members: Regional Meet [TBA]



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Western Meet - B15Sentra.net

For those of you too lazy to read the thread:

Over at B15.net we're looking to set up a HUGE regional meet, and want to get the word out. Everything right now is in the preliminary stages, and we're trying to figure out everything. What we ask is that we have a *minimum* of *one hundred* people to RSVP [This includes wife/girlfriend/significant other/friends/lovers/kids/family, etc]

Here are some possiblities:

Tour of Stillen
Trip to Mossy
Disney/Knotts
Trip to JWT
Other aftermarket parts manufacturers
Maybe a Nissan HQ tour (based in Gardena, ca)

If you guys have ideas on this, let me know!!!

-Sam


----------



## MtbB14 (Sep 22, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea. Is it still in the works for now? Im down.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I'm working with a guy off of B15.net to help get this thing off the ground.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm working too.. Time to start a thread at my home board..


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

Yo stealthb14 and ry ry , i'm down with the regional meet. A couple suggestions: please make sure that it happens on a weekend, OK!!!!

Either a track day or a dyno day would be great. 

A Massive BBQ/Picnic with some raffles from JWT, Stillen, Mossy and other companies to sponsor. 

I will pass the word here in Nor Cal. 

I hope this will not conflict with Mossy's car show 2003 in the fall. Keep me informed. late.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi Sam >)


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

BAC said:


> *Hi Sam >) *


 Do I know you?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

qinsac said:


> *Either a track day or a dyno day would be great.
> 
> A Massive BBQ/Picnic with some raffles from JWT, Stillen, Mossy and other companies to sponsor.
> 
> ...


Q,

Trust me, this is going to be like a fri/sat/sun type deal...all weekend fest  

The raffle is an awesome idea, as well as a big BBQ and Picnic  

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Do I know you?  *


Ya.......just drop the 'C'
Damn software wants at least 3 letters for a name 

Missed ya at Dromo


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I know who you are, and its nice to see another familiar name over here.  I was sooooo pissed about missing Dromo. I hate having the crappy AM shift. Oh well...keep me informed on the next one! Though one of the girls at work owes me because I helped her save face by working her shift today, versus her coming to work hung over severely.  Its all good bro! Its allll good!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am totally down. We should have a dyno day, a track day, and just a hang out day. This is gonna be dope.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

speaking of dromo. lets have another one soon


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im done.. time / place/ cost ?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

im interested. when?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

we're still working on that.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

When the date comes out, I can RSVP or not. Wife's expecting and my whole calendar during the spring revolves around that among a few other comitments.

Oh, and I would be driving from Houston TX, (far east end of Texas). Takes 10 hours just to get to AZ border. 2 days minimum.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

And all of which are in SoCal right?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I think most of the people are from California (southern mostly), and Arizona. I really hope this meet comes through. This is gonna be tight.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be down for a regional meet-up if the times are right. I have a big video game tournament in August that I plan on attending as well. Oh yeah...I finally got my Vibrant Blue 03 SE-R...automatic tho...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

congrats on the purchase Walter!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

im down for a meet


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

If I'm not too late I'd be down for a meet never been to one before.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama, if you don't mind the drive, you should hook up with us OC peeps up at the tustin marketplace on Satudray the 12th. It'll be fun. check this forum for more detailed info.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sam.. wats the 411 on this


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

nice! Stillen sounds good to me. keep updating


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

im down, ill probably be the only one from NM, but thats cool:jump:


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

hell I'll go anything to get away from here for a while.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Where will this be located? And When?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

stealthb14 sorry about the lack of reply i forgot about this section for a bit as far as driving, I live to drive going anywhere in socal isn't shit to me i love it. I am just restricted now by a shitty shift at work 2-1030 and tuesdays and wednesdays off that and the two month old son but he isnt that much of problem as he is happiest when outside of driving in the car in fact he fusses when the car stops go figure chip off the old block I guess. But yes I don't mind coming up to the OC area the Ventura area whatever area I just need an advance warning because of the crappy schedule if switch dept or get a better schedule next go around I'll let ya'll know.


----------

